# First Fatties qview



## jimvans (Jul 16, 2009)

My friend and I decided to try the fatty. Mine was a mozzarella, onion, pepperoni, in pork sausage. His was mozzarella, onion, green pepper, and pastrami in hamburger.

so easy a cave-man can do it


goofing around with pepperoni. GO IOWA


My friend is a colorado fan


and for the IOWA STATE FANS


look mom, I did it!


almost there


Here's mine


Here's my friends


And here are the leftovers.






Needless to say both families loved them. We are busily figuring out what we are going to do next.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice fatty smoke, Jim. Them things are addictive if you like them...I've found a few people who don't like them, but most do.

Enjoy!

Thanks for sharing!

Eric


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 16, 2009)

Both look great! nice job.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 16, 2009)

very good job on the and you say this is a 1'st


----------



## rivet (Jul 16, 2009)

Excelolent first try JimVan! You and your buddy did real good


----------



## bassman (Jul 16, 2009)

Good looking fatties!  I usually make extra as I know I can always freeze some.  I just hate it when I don't have any leftovers.


----------



## fired up (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice work on your first fattys.


----------



## rdowens (Jul 16, 2009)

That looks quite tasty.  It's breakfast time, I'll take a slice.


----------



## billbo (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice job there Jim! Looking dood, thanks for sharing.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 16, 2009)

Great job on the first of what will likely be many to come.  Love the "I" version 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  







for your first.  Nice work.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice job! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  They both look great!  In case you didn't already know, they are addictive.


----------



## oneshot (Jul 16, 2009)

Great job on yer 1st fattie, and the bacon came out great too.


----------



## bbrock (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice Looked good..


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice job there jim but I don't see the great U F
Go Gators


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 16, 2009)

Lookin might good to me!


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## nitrousinfected (Jul 17, 2009)

"Leftover fattie" what a novel idea....... that's never happened at my house.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks awesome, great job.


----------

